# شريط الميلاد - فريق الحياة الأفضل



## cobcob (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*مفاجأة لأعضاء منتدى الكنيسة 





بمناسبة عيد الميلاد المجيد
ألبوم فريق الحياة الأفضل bettelife team​**





شريط من أجمل شرايط ترانيم الميلاد
لأن احتفالات الاعياد مع منتديات الكنيسة دايما مختلفة 
نرجو انه يعجبكم





جيش املاك السماء

دقى دقى يا اجراس

صوت من القديم

فكرت اروح المزود

فى كل عيد ميلاد

من بعد سنين

منذ القديم

هادئا وديعا ارى يسوع

هل جئت ربى سيدى

يسوع يا طفل بيت لحم

يسوعى اشكرك يا ربى


مع تحيات فريق عمل قسم الترانيم​


​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 ديسمبر 2009)

رااااااااااااائع جدا يا كوبكوب
شكرا على الشريط
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## باسم25 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

روووووووووووووعه


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 ديسمبر 2009)

الرب يباركك​


----------



## fady_farag (26 ديسمبر 2009)

thx alot


----------



## music_jojo (8 يناير 2010)

ربنا يباركك شريط حلو اووووووووى 
ممكن ترنيمه ( حكايتنا دى ) ياريت لو حد يقدر يرفعهااااااا ...


----------



## مرمر . مارو (28 يناير 2010)

*ربنا يباركك شريط حلو اووووووووى*​


----------

